# Shotgun plug required?



## Minibouncer (Aug 4, 2010)

Hi all, absolutely new to waterfowl hunting and we are going out on a fully guided trip this weekend. I was told by the guide that if our shotguns held 3 or more rounds in the tube that we would need a plug. So I guess my question is: does this apply to only semi-auto shotguns or pump action as well? 

Thanks and happy to (hopefully) be part of a new hunting group!


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Max shell capacity for all guns.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Yes all guns. Just to be clear, it would be TWO in the magazine and one in the chamber, for three total shots.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

Yes, it is necessary. most guns come with a plug. Yours may be sitting in a junk drawer somewhere or thrown away? Most non duck hunters don't know what it is when they buy a gun and don't know what to do with it.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

You can cut a stick or a piece of plastic coat hanger to the right length for a temporary fix.


----------



## Bigeejakes (Nov 11, 2011)

Pencils work well too


----------



## michiganoutdoorsman (Dec 29, 2010)

I've always used pencils if I needed one. One buddy used chopsticks from the Chinese place. As long as you're legal it doesn't matter.


----------



## AaronJohn (Oct 18, 2015)

cut an old aluminum arrow to needed length. One year my brother forgot his plug and used spent shotgun shells in his 870, worked fine.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

jwinks said:


> Yes all guns. Just to be clear, it would be TWO in the magazine and one in the chamber, for three total shots.


you forgot shell #4 floating on the carrier.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

AaronJohn said:


> cut an old aluminum arrow to needed length. One year my brother forgot his plug and used spent shotgun shells in his 870, worked fine.


This works. Also taking a part a pen and only using the middle rod thing (the thing you probably used to make spit wad launchers in grade school) works fine as well). In any event, actual shotgun plugs are very cheap, and they should sell them at Dunhams, Dicks, and all big box stores.

The rule applies to all shotguns while hunting waterfowl, except in some places for snow geese, but don't worry about that right now.


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

you also need a plug in your gun when you are hunting woodcock, or any other migratory bird, like doves, which we aren't allowed to hunt.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

There was a couple of old time CO's that carried a solid plastic device they used to confirm the number of shells capacity. This was before 3" & 3.5" shell, but they would pretty vigorously thrust that thing and if you were using something temporary, you'd be sweating if it had broken. 

He told me he'd seen too many guys use reeds, sticks or pens and didn't like anything besides manufacturer approved plugs.

Thank god none of mine ever broke! It's a fine line if you have guys shooting 2-3/4", 3" and 3.5" cause conceivably if not careful you could get that 3rd 2-3/4" shell if your plug is cut for just shy of that 3rd 3.5".

I know a few guys still shooting guns that are only chambered for 2- 3/4". Too cheap to upgrade. lol

Personally I am pretty satisfied with 3" chamber. My shoulder takes those a little better than the 3.5".

For teal and wood ducks though nothing wrong with 2-3/4" steel.


----------



## Highball28 (Oct 17, 2014)

jwinks said:


> you also need a plug in your gun when you are hunting woodcock, or any other migratory bird, like doves, which we aren't allowed to hunt.


Not crows!


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

lefty421 said:


> you forgot shell #4 floating on the carrier.


Shhhhhh


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Also have heard 1/4" PVC pipe works well.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I have plastic coat hanger in my guns. And have used sticks in a pinch.


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

Kennybks said:


> There was a couple of old time CO's that carried a solid plastic device they used to confirm the number of shells capacity. This was before 3" & 3.5" shell, but they would pretty vigorously thrust that thing and if you were using something temporary, you'd be sweating if it had broken.
> 
> He told me he'd seen too many guys use reeds, sticks or pens and didn't like anything besides manufacturer approved plugs.
> 
> Thank god none of mine ever broke! .


I had a CO do this to us last year. He wasn't old at all. It was a clear tube, probably some form of rubber hose. It was funny, my uncle had a few beers in him, we were on his dock, and the CO walked up with the tube in his hand and my uncle thought it was for him to blow into for a breath test, you should have seen the look on his face.

I say a CO has to be a pretty big jerk to write somebody up for having a plug that breaks when they jam that tube in to test for a plug.


----------



## lefty421 (Dec 7, 2012)

Lamarsh said:


> I say a CO has to be a pretty big jerk to write somebody up for having a plug that breaks when they jam that tube in to test for a plug.


Agreed. I had a buddy use a whittled down stick for a plug once in a pinch out in North Dakota. He had gone out snow goose hunting in the spring so he removed his plug. Next hunting trip, as soon as he loaded his gun he realized he had forgot to put the plug back in, not only that, but he also left it at home... So he found a stick that was about the right diameter and whittled it down till it fit inside the spring (benelli pump). It worked for a few days till we could get to town and buy a real one.


----------



## snowman (Jan 29, 2005)

My dad (RIP) had to make a plug once. Tore the keel off a decoy and whittled it down. I still have the gun with that plug.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

lefty421 said:


> Agreed. I had a buddy use a whittled down stick for a plug once in a pinch out in North Dakota. He had gone out snow goose hunting in the spring so he removed his plug. Next hunting trip, as soon as he loaded his gun he realized he had forgot to put the plug back in, not only that, but he also left it at home... So he found a stick that was about the right diameter and whittled it down till it fit inside the spring (benelli pump). It worked for a few days till we could get to town and buy a real one.


have done this a time or two to my gun or a friends. Nothing wrong with it as long as you have the right length. And about the CO saying "he doesn't like it", tough s#$%!!! The law doesn't specify what the plug has to be made out of. Just has to work.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Lamarsh said:


> I had a CO do this to us last year. He wasn't old at all. It was a clear tube, probably some form of rubber hose.
> 
> I say a CO has to be a pretty big jerk to write somebody up for having a plug that breaks when they jam that tube in to test for a plug.


Yeah that, I agree. 

And the "just has to work" point in last poster.. 

Yessir. but if his tool broke your temporary plug, you'd have a ticket with that ol co. Fear not, he wasn't at any Michigan management game areas.

I guess he figured ramming shells in heat of the moment quickly was about as much force...


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

Kennybks said:


> I know a few guys still shooting guns that are only chambered for 2- 3/4". Too cheap to upgrade. lol
> 
> Personally I am pretty satisfied with 3" chamber. My shoulder takes those a little better than the 3.5".
> 
> For teal and wood ducks though nothing wrong with 2-3/4" steel.


mine shoots 2 3/4 & 3. I choose to only use 2 3/4 #3's.
and I have no problem killing anything from teal to geese.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Kennybks said:


> Yeah that, I agree.
> 
> And the "just has to work" point in last poster..
> 
> ...


I get what you're saying, but how does jamming shells into the magazine with enough force to break a plug equate to not being a legal plug? And further more, who in the hell is jamming shells into a magazine with that much force? I'd call BS, and would love to take that one to court if he gave me a ticket.


----------



## Po'Boy (Oct 15, 2010)

just ducky said:


> I get what you're saying, but how does jamming shells into the magazine with enough force to break a plug equate to not being a legal plug? And further more, who in the hell is jamming shells into a magazine with that much force? I'd call BS, and would love to take that one to court if he gave me a ticket.


I would agree. I can't see how any judge would penalize some one for what seems to be a good faith effort to comply with the law. The CO that insists it has to be a factory plug must own stock in a gun accessory company.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Po'Boy said:


> ...The CO that insists it has to be a factory plug must own stock in a gun accessory company.


my thoughts as well


----------



## lousypirate (Oct 8, 2013)

Oak dowel rod from your favorite hardware store


----------



## jwinks (Mar 20, 2014)

Wood will hold water if (when) your gun gets wet. I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## adam bomb (Feb 27, 2006)

Read this:
http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/waterfowl_hunting_digest_465544_7.pdf#page=4


----------



## lousypirate (Oct 8, 2013)

jwinks said:


> Wood will hold water if (when) your gun gets wet. I wouldn't trust it.


I've been told to never trust a fart and never waste a boner, but I don't follow at least one of those.

I like to live dangerously. 

What is your average gun stock made of?


----------



## EshBallin (Nov 21, 2011)

I use an old driveway marker (fiberglass) that I've cut down. Works great


----------



## Lamarsh (Aug 19, 2014)

lousypirate said:


> I've been told to never trust a fart and never waste a boner, but I don't follow at least one of those.
> 
> I like to live dangerously.


Story of my life dude.


----------



## gotmygreens (Dec 17, 2008)

Minibouncer said:


> Hi all, absolutely new to waterfowl hunting and we are going out on a fully guided trip this weekend. I was told by the guide that if our shotguns held 3 or more rounds in the tube that we would need a plug. So I guess my question is: does this apply to only semi-auto shotguns or pump action as well?
> 
> Thanks and happy to (hopefully) be part of a new hunting group!


Cut a small piece of PVC pipe the length of two shells.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

gotmygreens said:


> Cut a small piece of PVC pipe the length of two shells.


Has to be longer that the length of 2 shells on most guns. It goes down the center of the spring. It should be as long as two shells +the length of the compressed spring. My father made the mistake of cutting a dowel the length of two shells and throwing it in his gun without checking it once. The CO at fish point was able to put the 4th round in with no issue. Luckily for him the CO had seen the mistake more than once and allowed him to make one in the field on the fly.


----------

